# Anybody seen this one?



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Update with story from the kid that shot it. Turns out it was legit and all the speculation that he was illegal with the crossbow was more of the same petty people trying to find fault with a great buck. 

https://www.fieldandstream.com/world-record-buck-that-wasnt


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All of those bucks must have some pretty strong neck muscles. AWESOME bucks!.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I will never understand the fascination people have with getting into other people's business. Especially in regards to a dead deer. Besides a cool this buck was shot in x state or county, how these people get pestered is unreal. I remember the guy down in Dowagiac a couple years back just couldn't be left alone. Sad. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

SWMbruiser said:


> I will never understand the fascination people have with getting into other people's business. Especially in regards to a dead deer. Besides a cool this buck was shot in x state or county, how these people get pestered is unreal. I remember the guy down in Dowagiac a couple years back just couldn't be left alone. Sad.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Honestly think if shot a monster here at home I would show really close friends and allow no pictures but my own.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Honestly think if shot a monster here at home I would show really close friends and allow no pictures but my own.


Good luck with that. Someone always talks. Everyone has that close friend that they trust wouldn't say anything.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

SWMbruiser said:


> Good luck with that. Someone always talks. Everyone has that close friend that they trust wouldn't say anything.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


That would be the fun, let it swirl in our lil town. One of my best buddies talks more than anyone, has everyone's trail cam pics, knows what everyone's killed. Physically hurt him to check phone at door.lol


----------



## bowtech84 (Mar 4, 2016)

If I ever was fortunate enough to take an animal like that, the local DNR officer would be called and be along for the tracking job lol


----------



## nate18 (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm not even sure I would want that on my wall...it looks unnatural. kinda ugly.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

nate18 said:


> I'm not even sure I would want that on my wall...it looks unnatural. kinda ugly.


with your drywalling skills the wall would probably fall down anyways...Did you see da turdy pointer?


----------

